# Brisket sticking to butcher paper



## Kevin Haynes (Sep 11, 2019)

Does anyone have any tips or preventative maintenance info on how to keep my butcher paper from sticking to my brisket top and ripping off my purdy bark I have formed? Anyone else have this problem?....I pull my butcher paper wrapped brisket after it is finished and then wrap in a towel and place in a cooler for an hour ...anything I should or shouldn't be doing? Thanks guys!


----------



## texomakid (Sep 11, 2019)

X2 - I've had this issue too.


----------



## Weaverspitbbq (Sep 12, 2019)

Pam it..


----------



## kelbro (Sep 12, 2019)

The pink paper that I bought off Amazon doesn't stick.

I thought it had a shiny side but I just checked, no coating.


----------



## mike243 (Sep 12, 2019)

I don't think the waxed paper is the go to most folks want, is the briskets bare of fat? sugars are sticking and a lite shot of pam might be the best way to stop it imo. so many ? and so little time to test lol


----------



## Kevin Haynes (Sep 12, 2019)

My ol lady said to pam it too haha. I'll try it. Screw it lol


----------



## bradger (Sep 12, 2019)

try parchment paper.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 12, 2019)

Kevin Haynes said:


> Does anyone have any tips or preventative maintenance info on how to keep my butcher paper from sticking to my brisket top and ripping off my purdy bark I have formed? Anyone else have this problem?....I pull my butcher paper wrapped brisket after it is finished and then wrap in a towel and place in a cooler for an hour ...anything I should or shouldn't be doing? Thanks guys!



Which paper are you using ??  Is this the one ??


----------



## Kevin Haynes (Sep 12, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Which paper are you using ??  Is this the one ??
> 
> View attachment 405545


I couldn't tell you exactly what brand but it was purchased on amazon as a gift. According to details I read at the time it was unwaxed,uncoated,unscented etc.. just pure pink paper


----------



## daveomak (Sep 12, 2019)

Yep..  that's the stuff to use...   When I use it, I wrap the meat before it gets to the stall...  After a bit, the paper is soaked with fat..  It couldn't stick to hot gum, on the sidewalk, in August...  
Sooo, I have no idea why your paper is sticking...


----------



## Kevin Haynes (Sep 12, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Yep..  that's the stuff to use...   When I use it, I wrap the meat before it gets to the stall...  After a bit, the paper is soaked with fat..  It couldn't stick to hot gum, on the sidewalk, in August...
> Sooo, I have no idea why your paper is sticking...


I have no idea....I'm thinking the brisket is obviously hot when I pull it finished at 205 or so and then wrap the wrapped brisket in the towel and then in a cooler may just be getting it super super hot


----------



## daveomak (Sep 12, 2019)

If the paper is dry after the cook and before you wrap it in towels etc., try spraying it with Pam or rub lard on it,  or something so it won't stick...  MAYBE...


----------



## texomakid (Sep 12, 2019)

Sounds like I'm using the same paper as Kevin. Pink butcher paper purchased through Amazon. It's just plane pink butcher paper. I've used it twice on brisket - first time was the hot/fast method and I just figured the high temps allowed the paper to stick to the burnt fat & meat on the bottom of the brisket. 2nd time was a low & slow and I wrapped the brisket due to a mega-stall I encountered. Still I had to pull the brisket & paper apart in spots on the bottom side. Both times there was plenty of grease inside the paper - it was soaked on the bottom each time and I cook fat cap down. Didn't affect the meat, flavor, or overall quality of the brisket it was just unexpected and it happened 2 times? Maybe a shot of Pam is the answer?


----------



## sandyut (Sep 13, 2019)

I would just not use the paper.  my last brisket I did straight though and it was killer.  smoked at 180 for 4 hours then 300 till done.  no muss no fuss


----------

